

How to Engineer Your Startup [Update 1] - mcnabj
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/5c1c15021e25

======
axgop
I'm in that class. I really liked it at the start, but that week and a half
where they had issues really threw my schedule off. Probably going to have to
drop if I can't catch up tonight.

IMHO, the class is much more useful for understanding the business and
marketing side of things (the "philosophical" side of the class) than for the
tech they are presenting. Sadly, there hasn't been as much of the
philosophical as I would have liked and some of their early tech suggestions
seem odd (at least to someone already familiar with a linux environment).

